# Sink over flow- disaster



## [email protected] (May 10, 2009)

We are renting a house and my kid left and sink running upstairs with both hot and cold running full blast. The overflow stopped taking the water after a few hours and flooded the house, doing about $10,000 in damage! My argument to the owner was that our family should be partly responsible for leaving the sink on, but the overflow should have worked indefinitely. It's a Kohler Undermount Ladena K-2216. He says the code ( Overflow code 2.4 Galls P.M. for 5 Mins. only!
Code A112.19.2-CSAB45.1 Sec 6.6-1 & Sec 6-6-2) Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, as they have a large deposit.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Call your lawyer.


----------

